# Best Retaining Ring Pliers



## Pb-2-Au (Sep 9, 2014)

I have struggled far too long removing retaining rings using ineffective retaining ring pliers..it is time to get myself a quality pair for working on my rigs...mainly for fork maintenance/adjustment. 

What retaining ring pliers are you all using and what would you recommend for this type of work? The ChannelLock options look nice and I have the 6 1/4 in my Amazon shopping cart ready to make the purchase, but hoped to hear other opinions. Kinpex I'm sure are great but a bit pricey to get an entire set, unless they are truly superior to other options. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Man what a great question. I purchased a harbor freight set a few years ago. Each of them are good for 1 or 2 uses and then they are destroyed. They were maybe worth the $4 for 4 pairs of pliers, they did what I needed then, but they are truly horrible pieces of junk.

I've always wondered how disposable the more expensive ones are.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been using a pair of old convertible ones that seem to always do the trick. They are similar to these:









I've used them dozens and dozens of times without issue. Now that you bring it up though, two things enter my mind (absolutely no first hand experience though)...I don't think I'd want a pair that have the convertible head as I would worry about them being sloppy. Also, for the kind of bike work I have used them for, I think my next pair will be angled instead of straight, I'd say maybe shy of 90 degrees for optimal viewing of what I'm doing.


----------



## Pb-2-Au (Sep 9, 2014)

Agreed, I've only used auto store quality convertible retaining ring pliers in the past and they (in my experience) are entirely too sloppy to be used in the long term.









I've found these Knipex pliers and they may just be the ticket...90 degree head, internally angled, and for rings 19-60mm in diameter. Being Knipex I'm sure they'll be plenty stout for my usage.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a few...lot's of different retaining rings out there to get at. It's good to have a big pair and a small pair, and ability to go straight at them or have 90 deg version. I use them on bikes, motorcycles, cars, etc. I agree that some can be a pain to use.

My favorite set i got it at NAPA a few years ago for about $30.

https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/SER3151

Has replaceable pins of different sizes, some straight, some 90deg. It also has a mechanism that allows you to swap from inside to outside snap-rings.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Pb-2-Au said:


> I've found these Knipex pliers and they may just be the ticket...


I have to agree that Knipex is the way to go. I bought just a couple that I needed. What I did notice immediately about Knipex vs the cheaper brands is that I seldom have a retaining ring come accidentally off the Knipex and fly away. Well worth the money.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I much prefer to have interchangeable bits for my snap-ring pliers over a fixed bit size. One size does not fit all.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a small and large snap on set, and they work well. 2 covers anything Ive ever worked on, from small to way bigger than you'd find on a bike or small car. I bought them years ago because I was frustrated with cheaper snap ring pliers bending all the time. All the cheap ones used to be total stamped steel garbage!

Hand tool quality has skyrocketed in recent years. Yeah, knipex is great and all, but you might be shocked how quick everyone else caught up. The astro set is 19 bucks, for hardened chrome vanadium.

Actually, I just talked myself into buying an astro set. Ill probably ditch my overpriced snapon set.

https://www.amazon.com/Astro-94221-...d=1545962770&sr=1-19&keywords=snap+ring+plier


----------



## WAvery (May 25, 2010)

Its hard to beat german tools...But once, cry once...KNIPEX!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Honestly, that excuse is pretty dead these days. They're just expensive, they're not much better than other quality snap ring pliers.

Tools really have changed in the last 5-10 years. You can get more affordable tools, and you won't be buying again. They're just good.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

^^^Exactly. Even if you did 100 snap rings a day, every day, those Astros look like they would last.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

WAvery said:


> Its hard to beat german tools...But once, cry once...KNIPEX!


Brings to mind the Shamwow commercial.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Snap rings generally suck to deal with and cheap tools don't make it any easier. Knipex makes great pliers for pretty much any application and snap rings are no exception. The interchangeable tip version can be an ok way to go if space or money are at a premium. I find dedicated pliers much easier to deal with though as there's no movement in the tips when you're struggling with a stubborn ring.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have to agree that possessing dedicated snap ring pliers for every application would be an ideal situation. Unfortunately, for my required applications, this would necessitate a large collection of dedicated pliers (sizes, bend angles and such) at an expense that I would prefer to place on other tools. 

For larger snap-rings, I do like the ratchet-lock snap-ring pliers that allow you to lock the snap-ring position (internal or external) for precise maneuvering for either install or removal in tight or difficult situations.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

WAvery said:


> Its hard to beat german tools...But once, cry once...KNIPEX!


After using consumer level tools like Craftsman, Kobalt, etc, then using Snap-on, MAC , and Matco, I won't ever go back to consumer level tools. There is no comparison.

To the OP. Go with Knipex. You won't regret spending the extra money when you have a tool that works every time you need it. Not just the few first times.

I have Knipex side cutters that are almost 10 years old. Still as sharp as they day they were bought.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

Get the Knipex pliers. I have the interchangeable tip type and the Knipex is superior in function. You can get them for at least 20% off at various on line suppliers with discount offers. Watch Zoro tools, Amazon, and KC Tool co for specials. 

I have not paid more than $20 for a pair Knipex in sizes used in a bicycle.


----------



## Pb-2-Au (Sep 9, 2014)

I decided to spend the coin on a few Knipex retaining ring pliers and I must say they are top notch quality. I have no doubt they will prove their worth for many many years. I couldn't resist the Knipex hype and bought a few of their plier wrenches (6 and 7-1/4 inch) to replace open ended wrenches in my tool kit. 

I'm still interested to hear about the Astro retaining ring pliers..I read a few reviews questioning their QC and am curious how they will hold up.


----------

